#ubuntu-ngo 2009-12-07
<ball> hello neoXsys
<neoXsys> ball, Hi
<ball> oh well, I was too slow.
<dholbach> good morning
<ball> hello dholbach
<dholbach> hi ball
#ubuntu-ngo 2009-12-08
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> czajkowski: are you in touch with Daniel Dolinov?
<dholbach> czajkowski: I have a bunch of mails I didn't answer yet and not sure where things stand there :)
<czajkowski> I'm waiting to hear back from him in fact
<dholbach> ah nice :)
<czajkowski> he;s on my to email today list
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski
<czajkowski> I chatted with him and Paolo over 2 weeks ago re marketing the ngo interviews and a possible webinar
<czajkowski> also this channel is now logged
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> so if folks aren't in here
<dholbach> progress! :)
<czajkowski> but they can see conversations
<czajkowski> slowly but surely :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: I was gonna update the bp, but saw it was done so just mailed the gobby doc out to the mailing list in case folks hadn't seen it
<dholbach> czajkowski: good thinking - it was good to get it on the ml
<czajkowski> just wanted to keep everyone in the loop and I know the gobby doc is there, just folks may not think of going and getting it
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski
 * czajkowski grins 
<czajkowski> you are the king of hugs my dear
<dholbach> :-)
<AlanBell> is it good practice to put a link to the logs in the /topic?
<AlanBell> although the topic is a bit link-heavy :-)
<czajkowski> AlanBell: some channels do others don't
<czajkowski> I don't mind
<czajkowski> :)
<AlanBell> I kind of like it in the -uk topic
<czajkowski> yes, but yer a noisey bunch
<AlanBell> true
<AlanBell> not quiet and refined like our friends to the west :-)
<dholbach> we could put all the links in the header of the NGO wiki page
<czajkowski> oh nice idea
<AlanBell> I am not that bothered either way to be honest, I was just curious about the IRC etiquette of it. I am a bit of a newcommer to IRC
<czajkowski> AlanBell: I only got the channel logged in the last week or so
<czajkowski> just so folks could read if stuff happens in here and don't run screen sessions or don't use irc
<AlanBell> logging is a good idea
<czajkowski> AlanBell: what was that payroll software you mentioned that ran on linux ?
<AlanBell> payroll is a tricky one
<AlanBell> I use gnucash and payroll is a bit manual and a bit casual
<AlanBell> there is a plan to add a payroll module to openerp
<czajkowski> AlanBell: oculd you put this on the wiki somewhere?
<czajkowski> /NGO/resouces/Payroll?
<czajkowski> save me asking and I'm sure others would be interested?
<AlanBell> most people of a certain size outsource their payroll and just treat the payroll supplier as a regular supplier that bills them 12 invoices per year
<czajkowski> but for contractors adn small companies..
<AlanBell> well what I do is transfer money from the company account to my account
<AlanBell> my accountant gives me 12 payslips at the start of each year
<AlanBell> and it just goes in gnucash as a transaction and I set up an account like a cost code for each of us
<AlanBell> what is NGO about it?
<AlanBell> I would have thought that the smaller NGOs would be staffed by volunteers and would not run payroll
<AlanBell> and do all the national insurance stuff that goes with it
<AlanBell> just pay expenses
<czajkowski> nope all use a form of a payroll
<czajkowski> plus I was also interested as read about it elsewhere and looking for an oss solution
<czajkowski> AlanBell: is that the same as quickbooks?
<AlanBell> I believe gnucash and quickbooks are in the same ballpark
<AlanBell> but I have never seen quickbooks
<AlanBell> and google gears has broken my firefox so I can't even look it up :-(
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> ok
<AlanBell> ok, fixed. Quickbooks would appear to be somewhat similar to gnucash
<czajkowski> nods
<mhall119|work> from what little quickbooks exposure I've had, gnucash seems very similar
<czajkowski> aye
<AlanBell> I am happy to do something about accountancy and payroll and suchlike, but I don't know how I would put an NGO spin on it
<czajkowski> AlanBell: well just from an oss slant
<czajkowski> on the wiki page
<czajkowski> so we can reference it
<AlanBell> that I can do, I will have a think about it and do something
<AlanBell> possibly over christmas
<czajkowski> okie dokie
<czajkowski> so I'm working on paper Jams for the NGO
<czajkowski> basically something that;s bigger than a paper cut
<czajkowski> like a typo, or naming conventions
<czajkowski> that are across teams
<czajkowski> so documentaion
<czajkowski> translations
<czajkowski> working with the design team on this
<czajkowski> and I've to chose one of the interviews to be used as a test case
#ubuntu-ngo 2009-12-09
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> Aloha
<czajkowski> Step 2: In the meantime we get together a list of problems we want to sort out. Let's have a bigger list that we publish and then choose one we want to get behind.
<czajkowski> Shall be sending a mail to the group re the above
<czajkowski> so we can start to work on paper jams
<czajkowski> this wil lhelp Ivaka and her team help sort out the issues we are going to work on
<czajkowski> so if folks have any ideas/thoughts poke me
#ubuntu-ngo 2009-12-10
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> dholbach: aloha :D
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> dholbach: how's things?
<dholbach> czajkowski: I'm a bit tired and have lots of stuff going on :)
<dholbach> czajkowski: how 'bout you?
<czajkowski> bit late stayed in in -women last night after meeting trying to work things out for myself.
<czajkowski> then worked on NGO stuff, and followed up on some stuff ivanka asked me to do re paper jams and NGO
<czajkowski> we're gonna highlight one of the interviews
<czajkowski> from apaper jam side of things
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2009/09/28/milieudefensie-friends-of-the-earth-netherlands-ngo-interview/  this one to start with
<dholbach> you're full of energy
<ebel> Hard drive has started it's journey to Kenya :)
<czajkowski> no I was full of frustration last night and dug into Ubuntu work :)
<dholbach> ebel: nice
<czajkowski> ebel: make sure to put all the info on the wiki please :D
<dholbach> and blog about it :)
<ebel> czajkowski: idea! I could introduce you to the people in Africa using ubuntu....
 * ebel shall look at that later.
<ebel> (for the interviews that is)
<czajkowski> ebel: Lovely!
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> ebel: I've also sent eoghan @ camara questions as I'd like to do an Irish interview, waiting on reply
<czajkowski> I hope the Ngos/pacaging folks on the mailing list actually reply to my paper jams mail or I'll be rather disapointed
<ebel> Cool cool. :)
<adahendra> hello
<czajkowski> adahendra: aloha
<adahendra> in Indonesia always use Repository from DVD for updating
<adahendra> how about offline updating we use Ubuntu DVD repository
<adahendra> CMIIW
<adahendra> http://kambing.ui.ac.id/iso/ubuntu-repository/
<czajkowski> ebel: ^^^^
<ebel> adahendra: hello.
<ebel> adahendra: I'm doing something similar for a friend in kenya
<ebel> But I sent a portable harddrive with ~30GB of stuff.
<ebel> I didn't know about these DVDs, can you tell me more about it?
<adahendra> hello
<adahendra> many ubuntu users need updating package and install more package, but in indonesia for internet connection is expensive
<adahendra> repository ubuntu from dvd created by fajran, he is from ubuntu-id
<ebel> cool cool.
<ebel> making DVDs is really cool.
<ebel> I'd love to try that sometime, cause DVDs are much cheaper to buy and post than USB harddrives.
<adahendra> we can build repository into dvd just using jigdo,
<adahendra> jigdo build ubuntu repository into .iso
<ebel> I have heard of jigdo, but never used it
<ebel> adahendra: we have a wiki page about offline updating https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NGO/NoConnectivity and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NGO/OfflineUpdating
<ebel> please update that (or ask someone else to). The more knowledge that's in one place the better :D
<adahendra> ok
<adahendra> i will update
<czajkowski> great stuff
<ebel> cool cool
<ebel> I'd love to investigate how this DVD works
<ebel> adahendra: i see there are a few DVDs there, how do you update it? Put 4 DVDs in, one after the other?
<ebel> ah
<Hardik> http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/ I have found perfect in field, for off-line update :)
<czajkowski> Hardik: aloha
<Hardik> czajkowski, :) Just updated Wiki | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NGO/OfflineUpdating
<czajkowski> Hardik: great thanks
<highvoltage> czajkowski: reading "paper jam" is like listening to nails on a blackboard
<czajkowski> why ?
<czajkowski> highvoltage: ?
<highvoltage> czajkowski: because paper jams can be terrifying!
<highvoltage> czajkowski: have you never had to print something for a big meeting that happens in 2 minutes and then the printer says "Paper Jam" and it doesn't want to do anything until you almost take the printer completely apart just to get the piece of paper that's stuck out?
<czajkowski> highvoltage: yes but it's not a paper cut, it's something bigger
<czajkowski> and across system that may not effect just NGOs
<highvoltage> czajkowski: yeah, well otherwise it's a clever name :)
<czajkowski> highvoltage: so would you please be nice and reply pon list with some sugggestions to get the ball rolling
<highvoltage> czajkowski: I don't have any ideas but if you want I could make some noise to get it going :)
<jussi01> where do I find more actual info on ubuntu NGO? I mean, where should I direct people I know (ie. a Charity strategy, planning and execution consultant)?
<czajkowski> highvoltage: yes, our list is missing noise
<czajkowski> and I know there are a lotta groups on it so I'm wondering why there is a lack of noiuse
<highvoltage> czajkowski: well I just made a small reply hopefully that will put some peer pressure on others to respond :)
<czajkowski> jussi01: have you seen the wiki page ????
<jussi01> czajkowski: yes, but it doesnt have much info about it.
<jussi01> its fairly sparse
<czajkowski> jussi01: ok
<czajkowski> jussi01: where could we improve it?
<jussi01> the approach needs a lot more substance imho.
<jussi01> ie. How does someone with a load of NGO knowledge and understanding, such as my friend, tell you what he needs, and you get the right information to create that?
<czajkowski> jussi01: well I just asked for that info on the mail re paper jams
<czajkowski> perhaps I could add it to the wiki page??
<jussi01> I havent seen the list, not on it (yet). However, that would be a good thing imho
<czajkowski> jussi01: ok can u join the list?
<czajkowski> please
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> I also had a guy from finland email me last night
<czajkowski> about interviews
<jussi01> I think its important that the wiki has enough information for $randomperson to understand what to do to get something out of this.
<jussi01> anyway, home time
<jussi01> czajkowski: ooh, cool :D
<czajkowski> jussi01: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ngo
<highvoltage> jussi01: /topic should give you a good selection of pages to read as well
<czajkowski> jussi01: if you come up with other ways to make the wiki more information can you poke myself or Pendulum and we'll try and sort it, or you can update it yourself if you like
#ubuntu-ngo 2009-12-11
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> Aloha
<matti> Hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> matti: hi
<adahendra> I just did update the wiki for offline updating,need a review if there is an error
<czajkowski> adahendra: that's great thank s
<czajkowski> adahendra: have you got the link, or post it to the mailing list so folks can add to it ? or edit if needs be
<czajkowski> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ngo/msg00257.html
<adahendra> ok, i will post it to the mailing list
<Pendulum> btw, just because I'm that person, at some point I'm going through the entire wiki to proofread it ;)
<czajkowski> Rubén Romero y Cordero <- huayra  is doing NGO interviews in Finland
<czajkowski> Pendulum: hah ;)
#ubuntu-ngo 2009-12-12
<xdatap> hi everybody
<czajkowski> xdatap: aloha there
<czajkowski> how are you
<xdatap> czajkowski, fine, and you?
<czajkowski> xdatap: good thanks.
<czajkowski> having a nice relaxing weekend
<xdatap> czajkowski, a friend of mine, today, asked me about next ossbarcamp. He wants to come
<xdatap> czajkowski, 10th aprile, right?
<czajkowski> xdatap: I'm not sure, let me get the details
<czajkowski> I'm not really organising this one
<czajkowski> more loaning the name
<czajkowski> http://apache.eventbrite.com/
<czajkowski> there is a 1 day ossbarcamp on the Saturday
<xdatap> but are you going to organize one next year?
<czajkowski> xdatap: I#ve got one in mind for the end of April Brgining of May
<czajkowski> 2 day event
<czajkowski> I'm working on details now :)
<xdatap> czajkowski, this one you liked is more apache oriented camp. I would prefer somethings with a wide range, like the previuous you organized
<czajkowski> xdatap: well the barcamp on the saturday is gonna be not only apache
<czajkowski> but the one I'll run in april/may will be ruby/python/php open street maps, ubuntu etc
<czajkowski> I just need to work on a venue
<czajkowski> I'll keep yu posted
<czajkowski> xdatap: my sister flew to Rome on friday till Sunday for her holiday, she booked it late Thursday night, she missed it too much
<czajkowski> Right I'm getting lun ch then working on ubuntu stuff later on if you are lookikng for me
<xdatap> czajkowski, next time you should come with your sister and came visiting Siena
<czajkowski> xdatap: I should, and will, run a ossbarcamp and I'll have a good reason as well to come :D
<czajkowski> bbiab ;)
<xdatap> czajkowski, :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2009-12-13
<czajkowski> jussi01: re NGO wiki page, had a look where we can make it better
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2009/12/13/working-my-way-through-my-to-do-list/  is being worked on today
<jussi01> czajkowski: ask me again in like at least 2 hours... :D
<czajkowski> jussi01: grand job
<czajkowski> 10am here
 * jussi01 just woke up
<czajkowski> and wired
<jussi01> I was up well past 3...
<czajkowski> aww
<czajkowski> ok poke you in a bit
<czajkowski> I've an UW post to do which means I need to think
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-12-13
<dholbach> good morning!
<dholbach> highvoltage, are we done with schooltool now? just waiting for archive admins?
<highvoltage> dholbach: the zope packages, yes. I think there is 1 or two schooltool packages itself that are still pending, should I look at them and upload as well?
<highvoltage> dholbach: but yes, they're in NEW and awaiting archive admin work
<dholbach> highvoltage, if you let me know which ones are missing I can take a look at them too
<highvoltage> dholbach: I stand corrected, quadrispro uploaded schooltool-common, I believe everything that's for natty in that PPA is now uploaded
<dholbach> excellent
<dholbach> let's see what the archive admins say then :)
<highvoltage> they'll no doubt pick up something that I missed, but I'll just tab it down as learning experience and I'll learn for new things to look out for in the future
<dholbach> I'm looking forward to getting it in for natty
<highvoltage> yep! been a long time since it's been in ubuntu
<dholbach> yeah
<highvoltage> dholbach: Is there any archive admin I should poke? I suppose you did talk to them about the schooltool packages before since they are clearly an exception to the standard process (no needs-packaging bug, etc)
<dholbach> no, I just waited until somebody got to reviewing thenm
<highvoltage> dholbach: ok
<dholbach> but if you have your favourite archive admin, feel free to ping them :)
<highvoltage> ok
<czajkowski> n/c
<highvoltage> czajkowski: sorry
<czajkowski> sorry wrong channel and lag
<highvoltage> ah ok :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-12-14
<dholbach> good morning!
<highvoltage> dholbach: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Zope/Natty is starting to look quite good. hopefully the python transition won't break too much
<bac> morning
<highvoltage> morning bac
<dholbach> highvoltage, I don't think
<dholbach> it should be fine
<dholbach> hi bac
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-12-15
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> dholbach: I'd like to get involved with debian, and I wondered if I should get started by trying to get those zope packages in debian as well. do you think that would be a good idea or worth while?
<dholbach> highvoltage, I'm sure it would, but it's worth talking to Gediminas about it - he's involved in Debian as well
<highvoltage> dholbach: ah, I didn't realise that, I'll give him a poke
<dholbach> super
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-12-16
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-12-14
<gustav_> ou trouve ebook
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-12-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-12-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-12-10
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-12-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-12-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-12-13
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-12-14
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-12-09
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> I don't mroning
<MooDoo> ooop morning lol
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-12-10
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-12-11
<MooDoo> morning
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-12-12
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning sir!
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-12-13
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning daniel
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-12-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-12-10
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-12-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-12-12
<dholbach> good morning
